

Startup Quote: Scott Heiferman, Co-founder, Meetup - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/7638861735

======
raychancc
When things change, I think that’s easy to get really wrapped up in the
complaints.

\- Scott Heiferman (@heif)

<http://startupquote.com/post/7638861735>

